# Artgod33 DNP Log



## artgod33 (Feb 3, 2013)

Today is day one of my DNP run.

After talking with POB my current plan is to run just 250 per day for 2 weeks. (lets face it I could jump up if I'm feeling ok and/or the dose isn't enough)

I was in a good little groove when I hurt my back and my training and diet took a hit. Using these two weeks to get back into a good groove and jump into a strong training cycle.

Ill try to post everyday and give my stats and updates and Ill post pics every few days to show my progress. 

Suggestions are always welcome even if it has been repeated importnat information cant be stresses to my pea brain enough. 

Day 1 stats: 38yo  5'10- 224lbs

I don't have a bf % I may pick up one of those home scale % readers just to help chart my progress.

Here goes nothin! (except this pesky muffin top!)


----------



## artgod33 (Feb 3, 2013)

Picture 1 Day 1


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 3, 2013)

wtf... i thought you were way fatter than that lol

You're roughly 20% based on that pic.  Like I said, just keep the water intake high.


----------



## artgod33 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah I figure I'm about 20% +/- 

But no Im not TOO fat I actually figure Im at the perfect spot to be doing this.  

Went and bought a new big ole water jug that will be my new best friend... my two yer olds gonna be pissed he got replaced! 

I've got a couple more pics Im going to try and post (embed) but my laptops about to die so I need to plug it in


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 3, 2013)

nice. will follow!


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a bathroom scale with one of the bf calculator also. You can get a different number at different times of the day. i went and got one of the ones that you pinch in a few places and it takes an average. The numbers are lower on the handheld model so it make me feel better.


----------



## DF (Feb 3, 2013)

Best of luck with the DNP.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 3, 2013)

I think 500mg is the perfect dose..250 didnt do much


----------



## Jada (Feb 3, 2013)

Lookin forward towards Ur journey  will follow.


----------



## artgod33 (Feb 4, 2013)

Day 2 

Nothing really to report. After doing my reading I decided to take my pills at 5pm so I "theoretically" sleep through most of the side effects. Last night I woke up twice a bit toasty and the back of my knees were definitely drenched in sweat. 

Been peeing alot took two of the longest pisses of my life today. One of them definitely had me laughing as all I could picture was the piss seen in Austin Powers when he gets unfrozen. 

Forgot to weigh myself when I woke up but around 4 o'clock I weighed in at 228 I think my 224 was a tad light as I had gone out Friday night and woke up looking pretty lean anyway but I easily had a gallon of water in me by the time I weighed myself today. Ill remeber to do it when I wake up tomorrow. 

Few questions I have 

the first is about the site itself... how do you guys actually embed photos into threads? I dont mind uploading a link but I know as a viewer that embedded images tell a better story.

Second is it feels like I may have a cold coming on... little sinus congestion and been sneezing today. any suggestions? What can I take and what should I stay away from as far as OTC cold/sinus mediction etc. Ill try to not do anything but if it gets worse I dont feel like getting real sick.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2013)

1.  To embed a pic  - See image below... I use a photobucket acct set to private and use the image url... We have very tight settings on what size pic you can upload from the hard drive to conserve on server storage.







2.  If you have a cold you can use cold medicines with pseudoephedrine and ephedrine (think sudafed or bronkaid). These will aid in fat loss, stack well with DNP and won't kill you.  Start monitoring your body temp though.


----------



## artgod33 (Feb 5, 2013)

Day 3 

Not much to report today. 

Started sleeping on a towel last night after waking up sweating a few times. 

Weighed in at 224 again after my workout this morning. 

Today's valuable lesson, choose your work pants carefully! I wore a lightweight cotton pant thinking it would help keep me cool not thinking about the fact that sitting at my desk all day on my leather chair would cause me to sweat through the back of them!

Nothing too unbearable Ill do the 250 for a few more days and then gauge if I want to bump up to 500.

Ill try to grab some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## artgod33 (Feb 7, 2013)

Passed out early Day 4... didn't have anything to say anyway. 

Day 5... 

weighed in under 220 post workout (weighed in like 5 times the scale was all over 210-213-217-219) its a floor scale at the gym... so it takes a beating... plus I ended with prowler sprints so i could have been real light anyway. 

the pics I took actually look bigger than the ones I tool originally so Ill hold off until the weekend where I can take some pictures in the same location to compare apples to apples.

Oh going to the bathroom like 4-5 times a day... its ugly. 

I just took my pill for night 5... I am really thinking of jumping up to 500. Even though it seems like its working (feel a bit leaner... above bathroom issues etc) I dont feel TOO much going on... I dont know if its impatience or what. A little guidance here would be helpful.

Also diet?  Im just eating "normal" just plain normal... I've had a bit if a sweet tooth though which is not like me at all. I've actually eaten ice cream like 3 times... I think I ate 3 times in all of 2012!


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 7, 2013)

you'll get some cravings on dnp.  carb cravings are crazy....but more carbs you eat, the hootter you get!!   try eating somewhat decent as much as you can but the beauty of dnp is you can eat whatever and it still rips fat off like no other.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2013)

artgod33 said:


> Passed out early Day 4... didn't have anything to say anyway.
> 
> Day 5...
> 
> ...




Diet - Drop your carbs to a moderate level. You aren't using them for energy on DNP so they are wasted. You can tell this by the heat you feel a little while after eating carbs.  Remember to eat fruits like blueberries though.  

Shitting - Yeah that happens. You're wasting a lot of food.  Enjoy the alone time.  Get some witch hazel for your sore asshole.

The rest of the time you're on... Don't take pics, don't get on a scale. DNP cause you to BLOAT LIKE A MOFO. So both are pointless. You won't see the results until you're off for about 8 days.  Bump to 500 if you want. Keep in mind though its got a long half life. So if you are in hell on 500 it will take a while to come down from that. However; 500 is not an unreasonable dose for men our size. Go for it.

Darkside is dead on above as well.


----------



## HH (Feb 7, 2013)

artgod33 said:


> Passed out early Day 4... didn't have anything to say anyway.
> 
> Day 5...
> 
> ...





On the subject of the bathroom: Whenever i do DNP, i shit like a mad man. Just make sure that you keep your electrolyte intake up.

As for the dosage, your body is your best indicator. If you feel fine with your current dosage after 4-5 days, I would prob bump it up, but whats a decent dose for me may not be such a good dose for you, so your miles may very.

Diet: I always kept it clean, but cheated a few times, DNP makes me crave carbs. If you cheat, dont feel so guilty.


----------



## HH (Feb 7, 2013)

POB beat me to it lol


----------



## artgod33 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks guys... just needed the pep talk I think. 

As for the weight and pics... just trying to put together some measurables for myself and anyone else thinking of checking it out in the future. Even if the weight means nothing seeing it in my post could put a future first time user at ease if they don't see any weight coming off etc. 

Plus I like taking pictures of myself in my underwear.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 7, 2013)

I cant wait to hear how it goes. I think I will be going this route in the spring.
 Keep up the ggod work man


----------



## artgod33 (Feb 8, 2013)

Day 6

There's a blizzard coming... I was supposed to take a hot girl to dinner tomorrow thats off thanks to the snow... and I cant drink.

Fuck it I'm moving up to 500. 

Might as well get shredded.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2013)

artgod33 said:


> Day 6
> 
> There's a blizzard coming... I was supposed to take a hot girl to dinner tomorrow thats off thanks to the snow... and I cant drink.
> 
> ...



The damn gym is closed cause of the snow Saturday... I'm gonna miss my deads for the week...


----------



## artgod33 (Feb 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> The damn gym is closed cause of the snow Saturday... I'm gonna miss my deads for the week...



Yeah this snow is totally fucking with my weekend. Canceled dat with one girl tomorrow. Saturday I was supposed to drive to Cambridge to get Hell Night reservations.... was going to hit the gym then head to the south shore to hit up this cute blonde I've been after forever. 

Now I'll be sitting around trying not to kill my cat who I think is in heat and sweating through my underwear.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2013)

artgod33 said:


> Yeah this snow is totally fucking with my weekend. Canceled dat with one girl tomorrow. Saturday I was supposed to drive to Cambridge to get Hell Night reservations.... was going to hit the gym then head to the south shore to hit up this cute blonde I've been after forever.
> 
> Now I'll be sitting around trying not to kill my cat who I think is in heat and sweating through my underwear.



I still have my other gym membership... We could run there sat morning for some deads... Text me if you're up for it.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 10, 2013)

quci question....when you take your 500mg a day are you spliting it up twice a day or taking it all at once??


----------



## artgod33 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry I fell off the face of the earth. 

I moved up to 500 mg for about 5 days when my entire world turned upside down. 

Without going into detail (as it would take this discussion into a WHOLE DIFFERENT DIRECTION) I just want to say that I then decided to continue to take the DNP but only at 250 and just run the entire bottle I had. 

As part of what was going on the gym was going to become very difficult to get to and my diet was going to go to complete shit. so I figure the longer run of 250 was in my best interest.  

I just took my last pill last night (I have a few left but due to what I believe was stress and lack of  proper hydration I had begun to get pretty severe abdominal cramping and diarrhea and I suddenly got a rash that benedryl took care of)

So now I am going to spend the next week or two only a low carb diet to see what burns off. I'm weighing in around 220 right now. Like I said my diets been shit and I've gotten to the gym twice last week and the week before for very shitty workouts. 

What stinks is even while on I WAS beginning to see some marked improvements especially in trouble spots (lower back "love handle" etc) 

Ill throw together some quick photos shops of before after as of right now... and then get some pics in like a week or two with a final check in. 

Pretty bummed about the timing of all this but somethings in life are just more important.


----------

